
CodeUpStart – Learn to code by creating real startups - chirau
https://www.codeupstart.com/
======
minimaxir
You did a Show HN a month ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10798916](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10798916)

